# FAVORITE JAPANESE ANIMATION?



## Takun (Dec 20, 2009)

gogogogogog, don't let the mod's get suspicious.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FAVORITE ***ANESE ANIMATION?*



Takumi_L said:


> ...su****ious.




That's just silly.


----------



## Dass (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FAVORITE ***ANESE ANIMATION?*

Wait, you've been saying country east of Korea and s-u-s-p-i-c-i-o-u-s?
Somebody sack all parties involved in this filter.


----------



## Lunao (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FAVORITE ***ANESE ANIMATION?*

Banzai Nippon!

Nippon-pon!


----------



## Aden (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FAVORITE ***ANESE ANIMATION?*



Takumi_L said:


> gogogogogog, don't let the mod's get su****ious.





Takumi_L said:


> don't let the mod's get su****ious.





Takumi_L said:


> su****ious





Takumi_L said:


> su****ious





Takumi_L said:


> su****ious



Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FAVORITE ***ANESE ANIMATION?*

...This just made me choke on my ramen. Which, by the way, is ***anese.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FAVORITE ***ANESE ANIMATION?*

Takun I hate you. I hate you so much.

And FMA, by the way.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: FAVORITE ***ANESE ANIMATION?*



Xaerun said:


> Takun I hate you. I hate you so much.
> 
> And FMA, by the way.


 
By the way, I think this was a thread solely made for the purpose of mocking the language filters.  Not an actual question.  >_>

But personally I like Ranma and stuff by Bee Train.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 21, 2009)

Why the Hell is Japanese censored?! I can understand ***, but Japanese? Seriously... 

>: (

EDIT: Huh? It's not?!

EDIT2: I'm confused. >:3


----------



## Lunao (Dec 21, 2009)

Huzzah!  Drinks all around


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: FAVORITE ***ANESE ANIMATION?*



Xaerun said:


> Takun I hate you. I hate you so much.
> 
> And FMA, by the way.


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: FAVORITE ***ANESE ANIMATION?*



Perverted Impact said:


>



:C


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Dec 21, 2009)

I was going to make a serious reply to this thread but man what's the point.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 21, 2009)

the thing is, i have never actually seen an episode of lucky star lol


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 21, 2009)

Cowboy Bebop.  Any time I see it on, I watch it.  No matter how many times I've seen an episode, I watch it.  If that's not the epitome of an awesome anime, I don't know what is.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 21, 2009)

Most of the Gundam series.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 21, 2009)

Hyenaworks said:


> Cowboy Bebop.  Any time I see it on, I watch it.  No matter how many times I've seen an episode, I watch it.  If that's not the epitome of an awesome anime, I don't know what is.



Mushroom Samba ftw.

I'd watch Wolf's Rain again, but it's too depressing.


----------



## Hir (Dec 21, 2009)

wee laputa castle in the sky

All anime other than Studio Ghibli sucks.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 21, 2009)

I need to see all of Mononoke and Nausica. Maybe even Pom Poko.


----------



## Sernion (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: FAVORITE ***ANESE ANIMATION?*



Xaerun said:


> Takun I hate you. I hate you so much.
> 
> And FMA, by the way.





Perverted Impact said:


>



I laughed so hard my waist hurts..

Back to topic: Evangelion Series


----------



## Vetr (Dec 22, 2009)

Daaah... Dunno.

Prolly "Fooly Cooly". Yeah, I'll go with that.


----------



## Takun (Dec 22, 2009)

Fooly Cooly. o:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Dec 22, 2009)

FURI KURI!!! x3
I just watched Elfen Lied not too long ago, pretty good, a little sad.

Also my friend got me to watch "Jungle wa Itsumo Hare Nochi Guu" random as fuck... >.>


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Dec 22, 2009)

I get Anime Network on Demand through my cable company and I have seen quite a bit that I like.
all purpose cultural cat girl nuku niku TV
Case closed
final fantasy unlimited
ghost stories
Mythical Detective Loki Ragnarok
nerima daikon brothers
You're Under Arrest

I hate to say this but all of them including Robotech is my fav


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 22, 2009)

Pom Poko is pretty bloody great.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 22, 2009)

Movie: Princess Mononoke
Series: Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 22, 2009)

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni ("When They Cry" in the States) is my personal favorite, followed by Record of Lodoss War and Outlaw Star.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 22, 2009)

All of them... I'm not kidding.


----------

